# Chances of an EMP attack



## dustinglodney

What are the chances of a real EMP attack. If such attack took place how long will things be effected for? I need to do some research but thought I would start here.


----------



## nopolitics12

dustinglodney said:


> What are the chances of a real EMP attack. If such attack took place how long will things be effected for? I need to do some research but thought I would start here.


It depends on the strength of the ICBM used to cause the EMP. It could be localized or it could cause a nationwide shut down of our lovely little electric toys. The chances change day to day, but with NK acting like a spoiled brat, it looks closer than normal.


----------



## Tacitus

dustinglodney said:


> What are the chances of a real EMP attack.


I personally think the chances are low in the next few years. The devices Iran and N. Korea have developed are likely too big to put on the missiles they have to get them high enough to make it a truly asymmetrical event. If done now, it would likely be a localized event, and the response would be swift in their direction, which makes it even less likely.

Of course, all I know I get from media and late night Internet browsing...so who knows? :dunno:



dustinglodney said:


> If such attack took place how long will things be effected for?


Depends...on the type of EMP...and what you mean by "effected."

If localized (low altitude, low output), then not very long...worse than Katrina, but at least for several months, maybe a year.

If it is a high altitude EMP (a HEMP), and/or if there are multiple HEMPs on the two coasts and maybe a third in flyover country (the "One Second After" scenario), then things would be "effected" for decades, probably centuries. Most of the nation would starve to death in the first year or so. The survivors would be in a third world situation, at best, for decades. The US would be eliminated as a world power for centuries.


----------



## nopolitics12

Tacitus said:


> Most of the nation would starve to death in the first year or so.


This is the only part of your comment I disagree with. According to everything I've read thus far we will see the greatest number of deaths occur in the first 90 days. However, the die off will continue at a down slope for the next nine months after. We have to remember in a full scale shut down of our electrical and transportation systems most people will not be able to survive the first 90 days at all because of how reliant they are on the consumerism chain that they continue to take for granted. Hence we'll see a large number of killings, suicide, and death from wide spread illness due to lack of hygiene and clean available water. Plus you have to remember that over 70% of the population live in cities, making for an even faster initial die off.


----------



## Cabowabo

We'll probably see 4 different die offs.
1) Will be the immediate affect, planes falling to the ground etc. Also I predict an explosion in crime.
2) Starvation causd death withen a month following.
3) A majority of Americans are dependent on drugs, Insulin, Aids medication, anti depression meds, people with cancer. Without a way to manufacture, move, or keep those drugs cool, that will be the third major die off.
4) Remains to be seen.
I give it decent odds, personally I'd look at what I would need to do to live without electricity and work to be there for most everything. Just use electtricity for entertainment purposes.


----------



## dustinglodney

The thought of this kind of an attack is scary to say the least. The thought of my wife and kids starving to death makes me want to start prepping instead of just talking about about. If I start to prep I can only imagine how crazy my wife will think I am.


----------



## Genevieve

yea. we should really care what people think of us. Especially when theres an emergency and we're trying to save our children. lol

stay hungry dude! lol


----------



## jsriley5

AT some point you Really do have to decide whether to run with the herd and be led to the slaughter or decide to live (and think) free and make prudent choices for yourself. Living by public opinion is poor choice in my opinion and more likely to mean dying by public opinion. YOur choice of course but things DO go wrong all the time it doesn't have to be a wide spread or even a major catastrophe to make being prepared very worthwhile. So definitely Prep also a large part of prepping SHOULD be education. Learn how to make do without. Learn how to grow your own food put in a garden too but there are lots of stuff that you will need to know if somthing happens especially if it's a long term kind of somthing. Learn how to handle sanitation without working waterworks. Learn how to can dry and store food. Try to think of all the questions youd run to the computer to answer and then don't wait learn it now before the internet is gone. And Hang around here and read read read there is a vast amount of info here already and tons of questions already answered so browse back and by all means search if you have specific questions good chances the answers are already here somewhere.


----------



## Country Living

dustinglodney said:


> The thought of this kind of an attack is scary to say the least. The thought of my wife and kids starving to death makes me want to start prepping instead of just talking about about. If I start to prep I can only imagine how crazy my wife will think I am.


You can think an idea to death or you can act on it. Just start. Pick up extra cans of food (check expiration dates) every time you go to the store and put them in a box under the bed or in a closet. Only pick up food you and your family normally eat. Don't forget to get a couple of manual can openers.

Also pick up some extra rolls of toilet paper and stash them high in a closet - not to be used just because someone forgot to get some at the store.

I like Cheerios for breakfast. Always have.. always will. We keep a whole bunch of the double-boxes in our storeroom at all times. For milk, we've used Honeyville Grains Milk Alternative for years (*for those of you who use Honeyville they're having a 20% off right now - Code is SPRING13 today through April 9th*). I mix a pitcher of milk every couple of days (glass pitchers only) and keep it in the fridge. That's the milk we use for everything. In case of an extended event, I'm having my Cheerios for breakfast. And we never have to worry about running out of milk.

Start simple. Start with things you already use. You wake up in the morning: toothbrush, toothpaste, toilet paper, hand soap.... breakfast foods. Make a list of things you use for about a week and then you'll have an idea what you need to keep on hand.

Don't make it complicated. Complicated plans get put to the side. If it seems complicated, backup and rethink your goals.

At least start with something and consistently add to your stash.


----------



## LincTex

dustinglodney said:


> If I start to prep I can only imagine how crazy my wife will think I am.


She'll get over it. Besides, you can store $100 worth of food and that can make all the difference. use space under the bed or dresser, etc. Get a simple water filter and some "Pool Shock" (Calcium Hypochlorite) to disinfect water.

So much can be done for so little if you are resourceful and creative. You don't have any excuse not to.

Have her read "One Second After" or "Lights Out".


----------



## bigg777

As in every situation where anonymity can be maintained, you will get the entire spectrum of opinion hurled at you. Not everyone will be civil and as with the internet and today's cable news, you can experience overload and will need to filter out the chaff.

Dustin, you have seen fit to peruse and register at this forum, you are in the formulative stages of your preparedness journey. Do not let zealots turn you off to the valuable information contained here.

You are the ultimate enduser of this forum's info. decide for yourself and family, what level of preparedness you are willing to invest your time, money and effort into.

I decided that as the man of my house, I am responsible for the defense of our well being. My wife has come along slowly as I have made preparations for a future that may not be as blissful as we may have hoped it would be. We still save and invest for a retirement in the "modern world", while diverting some of our resources into more tangible goods, like food, arms, alt. energy, etc.

You decide! It's your life and family do what you feel is best for your lives!


----------



## Padre

nopolitics12 said:


> It depends on the strength of the ICBM used to cause the EMP. It could be localized or it could cause a nationwide shut down of our lovely little electric toys. The chances change day to day, but with NK acting like a spoiled brat, it looks closer than normal.


I am not a physicist but my understanding is that the yield of the device is not directly proportional to the EMP effect, and while the altitude is directly related to the area impacted, the effect is not proportionate because there is a compounding effect that results from interaction with the Earth's magnetic field.



Tacitus said:


> I personally think the chances are low in the next few years. The devices Iran and N. Korea have developed are likely too big to put on the missiles they have to get them high enough to make it a truly asymmetrical event. If done now, it would likely be a localized event, and the response would be swift in their direction, which makes it even less likely.
> 
> Of course, all I know I get from media and late night Internet browsing...so who knows? :dunno:


The N.Koreans have perfected the ability to launch satellites into space although it is not clear how developed their guidance systems for re-entry are, a key sub-assembly for a ICBM and for the (maximum) effective deployment of a HEMP. However, it is believed that they have successfully miniturized and tested missile based atomic weapons, and therefore possibly EMP weapons, which is the reason why the US is taking the threat seriously.

Since a nuclear attack by the North would result in the total irradiation of the Korean peninsula, an EMP attack, causing no deaths or direct physical damage (through explosion) would pose a moral and strategic conundrum for the US, do we use an EMP on them. The North is pretty backward so I am not sure that would greatly hurt them or stop their 1.5million soldiers from walking into the South. Do we nuke them and wreck the ecology of that whole area of the world including Russia and China and our allies S. Korea and (already irradiated) Japan? We clearly don't invade with ground forces since we will be unable to resupply our troops and in need of them back home is an EMP is effectively deployed.

Given this reality, I think an EMP is much more likely than an overt Nuclear strike.

EMPs are scary, and even the best experts don't completely understand how our interconnected systems will effect each other with a electromagnetic pulse running through them. EMP can effect even hardened systems if the things plugged into them are themselves not protected.


----------



## tortminder

*Prudence*

A prudent man, (or woman), looks at their situation and tries to figure out the best course of action. If you own a vehicle you buy insurance, not because you are hoping that your car gets stolen or damaged, but "just in case" it might. If you own a house you buy insurance, not because you are hoping that your house burns to the ground or gets damaged by natural causes, but "just in case" it might.

Probably the most useful thing you can do is decide what "could" happen to disrupt your family's life and then make a prioritized list from what is "most likely" down to what is "least likely" and begin to prep for the most likely scenarios.

It is also useful to remember that you will never acquire enough "stuff" to survive TEOTWAWKI but you can, (and should), learn the SKILLS to survive. Learn basic trauma management 1st aid; learn to grow, trap and/or hunt food; learn a number of ways to make fire; learn to process that food, (canning; smoking; preserving; cooking from scratch); learn to build expedient shelter; learn to repair things, (with improvised materials if necessary); acquire a basic armory of firearms, (shotgun; heavy rifle; light rifle; handgun, all with appropriate amounts of ammunition), and learn how to use and maintain them; Learn to sew; weave; cobble; knit and crochet; learn how to disinfect and purify water. Learn, learn LEARN! Knowledge is one preparation that can NEVER be stolen from you.

Next, don't panic. Your first tendency will be to find yourself in a state of worry about having started late and not having "enough time" to get prepared. The fact that you are registered here and thinking about things that matter to survival of yourself and your family puts you ahead of about 99% of the rest of the population. Take it slowly and methodically... first things first; make a plan; prioritize your actions; start slowly but act steadily.
Preparedness is like trying to eat an elephant. If you try to swallow it whole, you will choke to death. An elephant can be eaten, but only one manageable sized bite at a time.

Prepping is very much like life insurance. It is a way to make it possible for your loved ones to continue even if you are not there for them. It is a very satisfying feeling to look at what you have accumulated and accomplished and know that you have been a good steward of your life and your family.


----------



## Padre

tortminder said:


> A prudent man, (or woman)...
> 
> ________________________________________
> Cuius testiculos habes, habeas cardia et cerebellum


Isn't that a little sexist, is the inverse true? Qui non habet... non habet. LOL

:teehee:


----------



## tortminder

*Sexist?*



Padre said:


> Isn't that a little sexist, is the inverse true? Qui non habet... non habet. LOL
> 
> :teehee:


It's only sexist if you are looking for something to be offended about. It is actually accurate since based on anecdotal information females are probably the majority of effective preppers since they usually don;t have that "macho" attitude get in the way of learning. And, yes, the inverse; "A prudent woman, (or man), looks at their situation and tries to figure out their course of action" is equally true.

As your quotation states; "No one can give up what they do not have."


----------



## Tacitus

dustinglodney said:


> The thought of this kind of an attack is scary to say the least. The thought of my wife and kids starving to death makes me want to start prepping instead of just talking about about. If I start to prep I can only imagine how crazy my wife will think I am.


Reading an editorial about EMP in the Washington Post years ago led me to read One Second After, which led me to start preparing.

Initially I felt I was behind, and had so much to do. But, I just made a plan, and started small. I didn't sacrifice my current life, but I attacked my plan, bit by bit, but consistently.

I echo the sentiments of others in this thread. Through my prepping, I take my role as "father" and "husband" more seriously. And it feels good to do that. I focus less on me, and more on family. I do more than just "bring home the bacon" as part of my career. I am participating in obtaining "insurance" (through preparation) for any disasters. 
My family will not be dumpster diving 3 days after the storm of the century hits us.
My family will not be begging for food when the financial system collapses.
My family will not be participating in the riots after an EMP attack.
And if nothing bad happens...then all the better. What have I lost? Some storage space in my basement.

And regarding my wife wondering about my sanity?...I always just tell her that there are far worse vices I could have than being excessively devoted to the safety of my family.


----------



## hiwall

And don't forget that the sun can do the same (or worse) than an EMP.


----------



## ReadyMom

From what I have read & learned, the parts needed to replace are not manufactured, here in the USA, but overseas and that process takes at least 9 months. Add to that the trip for the manufactured product by ship and you add several more months. Then there is the reconstruction.

*EMP Preparedness*
http://www.thepreparednesspodcast.com/emp-preparedness/



> One of the reasons we need to be prepared for an EMP event is due to how long it will take for the country to recover. Whether the power grid is taken out due to a solar storm or an EMP, the predictions on how long it will take us to recover range from a few months to a decade or longer. I can very assuredly tell you that it will be far longer than just a few months to rebuild the power grid.
> 
> This isn't just idle speculation on my part, either. The US has commissioned a an assessment of the threat to the country from EMP. It's a very real threat. You can read more about it at the EMP Commission website.
> 
> One of these reasons is due to all of the large transformers that will have been destroyed. According to the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission, it's estimated that over 300 of these large transformers would be permanently damaged, either due to EMP or a solar storm (click for PDF). These transformers aren't made here in the US, they are special order only from overseas. If a EMP or solar storm wipes out the power grids


*Electromagnetic Pulse: Effects on the U.S. Power Grid *
http://www.ferc.gov/industries/elec...lity/cybersecurity/ferc_executive_summary.pdf



> the cost of damage from the most extreme solar event has been estimated at $1 to $2 trillion with a recovery time of four toten years,1


*Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack *-April 2008 
Preface vi -vii
http://www.empcommission.org/docs/A2473-EMP_Commission-7MB.pdf



> *The time required for full recovery of service would depend on both the disruption and damage to the electrical power infrastructure and to other national infrastructures.* Larger affected areas and stronger EMP field strengths will prolong the time to recover. *Some critical electrical power infrastructure components are no longer manufactured in the United States, and their acquisition ordinarily requires up to a year of lead time in routine circumstances.* *Damage to or loss of these components could leave significant parts of the electrical infrastructure out of service for periods measured in months to a year or more.* There is a point in time at which the shortage or exhaustion of sustaining backup systems including emergency power supplies, batteries, standby fuel supplies, communications, and manpower resources that can be mobilized, coordinated, and dispatched, together
> lead to a continuing degradation of critical infrastructures for a prolonged period of time.





> The transformers that handle electrical power within the transmission system and its interfaces with the generation and distribution systems are large, expensive, and to a considerable extent, custom built. The transmission system is far less standardized than the power plants are, which themselves are some what unique from one to another.* All production for these large transformers used in the United States is currently offshore. Delivery time for these items under benign circumstances is typically one to two years.*There are about 2,000 such transformers rated at or above 345 kV in the United States with* about 1 percent per year being replaced due to failure or by the addition of new ones*. Worldwide production capacity is less than 100 units per year and serves a world market, one that is growing at a rapid rate in such countries as China and India.* Delivery of a new large transformer ordered today is nearly 3 years, including both manufacturing and transportation.** An event damaging several of these transformers at once means it may extend the delivery times to well beyond current time frames as production is taxed. *The resulting impact on timing for restoration can be devastating. Lack of high voltage equipment manufacturing capacity represents a glaring weakness in our survival and recovery to the extent these transformers are vulnerable. Distribution capability is roughly in the same condition although current delivery times are much less (i.e., limited manufacturing capability, although there is domestic production).


*SOME HOPE ----*

*Nuclear Electromagnetic Pulse*
http://www.futurescience.com/emp.html



> There is hope that people are beginning to realize the importance of this problem. In 2010, at least one major company that makes small and medium sized power grid transformers announced plans to begin to build the capability at a United States facility to move toward the production of some of the largest transformers. See the web site of Waukesha Electric (which has recently been renamed SPX Transformer Solutions) which indicates that they are serious about production of critical very large transformers for the electric power grid. The Waukesha plant actually opened in early 2012 and has received a number of orders for critical large transformers. In addition, in early 2011, Mitsubishi Electric announced plans to begin building the largest transformers by early 2013 in a new plant in Memphis, Tennessee. This Mitsubishi plant is now scheduled to open in April, 2013. With two new major manufacturing plants in the United States, the electric companies need to actually place orders for critical spares. It is useless to wait until after a disaster happens.


----------



## ReadyMom

Another scenario is that those cargo containers are on trucks on our interstates -- they fire at the same time and detonate the missiles just a few miles up -- it will happen so fast that there won't be time for the Air Force to get permission to shoot them down. 1-2 minutes and they are able to detonate and cause an EMP wave that takes out the entire NA continent.

Here's a youtube video about the K-Club missiles that could be used. When I had Dr. Pry & Cynthia Ayers at our Central PA prep event THIS is what they are most concerned with. According to them (and they are VERY knowledgeable about this) N.Korea DOES have this capability and there is currently a N.Korean satellite orbiting that CAN control such a missile deployment.

K-Club Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bLsD36b9yT4

Link to watch orbit of North Korean Missile: http://www.n2yo.com/satellite/?s=39026


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> Through my prepping, I take my role as "father" and "husband" more seriously. And it feels good to do that. I focus less on me, and more on family. I do more than just "bring home the bacon" as part of my career. I am participating in obtaining "insurance" (through preparation) for any disasters.
> My family will not be dumpster diving 3 days after the storm of the century hits us.
> My family will not be begging for food when the financial system collapses.
> My family will not be participating in the riots after an EMP attack.
> 
> And regarding my wife wondering about my sanity?...I always just tell her that there are far worse vices I could have than being excessively devoted to the safety of my family.


Agree, good stuff ^

To all husbands -
As an aside - - - always discuss the subject with your with gently. Do not use panic in your voice or try to coerce her. My wife is sensitive to pessimism, and I have to be careful not to be a wet blanket or rain on her parade. I explain my thoughts and potential actions in way that shows how the outcome will be positive.

It can be hard to do, especially with the way things are going in the world, but make a serious effort.


----------



## BillS

dustinglodney said:


> The thought of this kind of an attack is scary to say the least. The thought of my wife and kids starving to death makes me want to start prepping instead of just talking about about. If I start to prep I can only imagine how crazy my wife will think I am.


Part of being a man is being willing to stand alone and do the right thing. My wife thought I was crazy for quite awhile too. But we're prepared and she's gradually come around too.


----------



## BillS

Country Living said:


> You can think an idea to death or you can act on it. Just start. Pick up extra cans of food (check expiration dates) every time you go to the store and put them in a box under the bed or in a closet. Only pick up food you and your family normally eat. Don't forget to get a couple of manual can openers.
> 
> Also pick up some extra rolls of toilet paper and stash them high in a closet - not to be used just because someone forgot to get some at the store.


I have to disagree with you. If you're not prepared you need to treat it as an emergency. A couple extra items every time you go to the store is only 1% of what you should be doing. When I found out about what was coming we took out a 401k loan and I went grocery shopping every day for weeks.


----------



## BillS

An EMP would also cause an economic collapse too. I wonder if it would make us vulnerable to a nuclear attack as well.


----------



## Turtle

BillS said:


> An EMP would also cause an economic collapse too. I wonder if it would make us vulnerable to a nuclear attack as well.


I would hazard a guess that it would, by a small margin, if only because wide-spread awareness would be decreased. The government's response probably would not be delayed, due to the extensive COOP and multiple layers of redundant systems. The people would probably suffer, though, as decreased ability to communicate would lead to fewer people able to evacuate target zones when attacks are detected.


----------



## ReadyMom

BillS said:


> An EMP would also cause an economic collapse too. I wonder if it would make us vulnerable to a nuclear attack as well.


Probably would not need to worry about an outside nuclear attack. Without power (from the EMP) we'll have our own multiple melt downs ..... -k


----------



## dixiemama

Ok I am woefully behind in research so this may be the dumbest question posted, but: 

What about those people with electronic devices implanted in their bodies? Would an EMP effect them? 

I know it wld effect the grid...


----------



## Cabowabo

dixiemama said:


> Ok I am woefully behind in research so this may be the dumbest question posted, but:
> 
> What about those people with electronic devices implanted in their bodies? Would an EMP effect them?
> 
> I know it wld effect the grid...


I'm betting the EMP would fry the devices, killing the people with the devices in them.


----------



## Country Living

BillS said:


> I have to disagree with you. If you're not prepared you need to treat it as an emergency. A couple extra items every time you go to the store is only 1% of what you should be doing. When I found out about what was coming we took out a 401k loan and I went grocery shopping every day for weeks.


The person I answered was new to prepping. If you tell a beginner that's how to prep, you'll scare them off because they will be so overwhelmed they'll be incapable of making rational decisions. It's best to start with smaller steps until they get their footing and then they can learn to run.

I'm against taking out loans against retirement plans - this is my personal opinion. The poster I was answering was obviously a younger person and, if they took out monies from their 401K funds, they would be subject to the 10% penalty tax in addition to (possibly) increased state and federal tax brackets plus the added pain of the compounded loss of their retirement funds.

This is going to be one situation where we will simply have to agree to disagree. And that's OK. If we all looked alike, talked alike, and thought alike we'd all be rich, tall, and good looking. Just think how boring that would be.


----------



## ReadyMom

Here's a bit more about nuclear power plants after an EMP:

You can read the whole item here (It' a good easy-read item):
*After an EMP Event, Can A Nuclear Plant Shutdown Safely?*
http://www.decodedscience.com/after-an-emp-event-can-a-nuclear-plant-shutdown-safely/10030



> Preventing a Nuclear Meltdown After a Blackout
> 
> Most station blackouts are assumed to be of short duration, concluded within 24 hours. With an electromagnetic pulse, however delays could extend from a short duration to months, and some hypothesize years, before power could be restored. Transformer parts can take one to two years to produce, and with potentially-reduced transportation efforts, maybe longer. Nuclear power plants typically have enough emergency diesel fuel to run for seven days, some up to thirty days, but all will need more fuel to continue the cooling operation in a prolonged station blackout. Depending on the size of the EMP and its effects, getting additional diesel to the plants in a timely manner may be difficult or impossible.
> 
> A recent petition has been submitted for rulemaking to the United States Nuclear Regulatory Commission on perhaps the most pressing issue of a long-term station blackout, "Regulations that would require facilities licensed by the NRC under 10 CFR Part 50 to assure long-term cooling and unattended water makeup o f spent fuel pools. There are 104 nuclear power reactors operating in the United States at 65 sites in 31 states."
> 
> Each of these power plants has at least one and possibly more spent fuel pools. A long-term loss of outside power could interrupt the circulation of cooling water to the pools. Spent fuel pools carry depleted fuel for the reactor, up to five times the fuel in the core. Typically, this spent fuel has had considerable decay time reducing radioactivity and heat, but newer discharged fuel still produces heat and needs cooling. Housed in high density storage racks, contained in industrial-design buildings that vent to the atmosphere, radiation containment is not provided for the spent fuel racks. With a long outage, where emergency power may be unavailable or unsustainable, cooling may not be possible. In this event, the water will heat and boil away, uncovering the spent fuel. The exposed fuel rods could then cause fires as well as the potential release of radioactivity.


----------



## ReadyMom

More:

*NUCLEAR POWER PLANTS: The Very Real Possibility of A Global Nuclear Catastrophe*
http://www.globalresearch.ca/nuclea...ibility-of-a-global-nuclear-catastrophe/29951



> Unfortunately, the world's nuclear power plants, as they are currently designed, are critically dependent upon maintaining connection to a functioning electrical grid, for all but relatively short periods of electrical blackouts, in order to keep their reactor cores continuously cooled so as to avoid catastrophic reactor core meltdowns and fires in storage ponds for spent fuel rods.
> 
> If an extreme GMD were to cause widespread grid collapse (which it most certainly will), in as little as one or two hours after each nuclear reactor facility's backup generators either fail to start, or run out of fuel, the reactor cores will start to melt down. After a few days without electricity to run the cooling system pumps, the water bath covering the spent fuel rods stored in "spent-fuel ponds" will boil away, allowing the stored fuel rods to melt down and burn[2]. Since the Nuclear Regulatory Commission (NRC) currently mandates that only one week's supply of backup generator fuel needs to be stored at each reactor site, it is likely that, after we witness the spectacular nighttime celestial light show from the next extreme GMD, we will have about one week in which to prepare ourselves for Armageddon.


----------



## dixiemama

Then my mother will not be part of our group if an EMP strikes this area; she has a Vagus Nerve Stimulator for epilepsy that acts like a pacemaker, shocking the vagus nerve to control her seizures.


----------



## tortminder

*Hard realities*



dixiemama said:


> Then my mother will not be part of our group if an EMP strikes this area; she has a Vagus Nerve Stimulator for epilepsy that acts like a pacemaker, shocking the vagus nerve to control her seizures.


One of the hardest things about becoming aware is having to face certain realities. For example, I am diabetic, (controlled with medication) and I have hypertension, (high blood pressure, also controlled by medication). While I have stockpiled what meds I can and I have studied herbal and natural medicine, the hard truth is that if TSHTF I will eventually run out of meds and other treatments that work. Once that happens, I am a prime candidate to become worm food.

That knowledge does not make me a happy camper, but it doesn't stop me from preparing for what I can to help my loved ones survive a TEOTWAWKI event. If anything, it makes me work harder to make certain they have as much as I can provide even if I am not there to provide it.

There are hard times in everyone's life. Three years ago I lost my wife of 28 years to pancreatic cancer. There was nothing I could do to stop the inexorable march of the disease nor could I do much to ease the fear and pain she experienced. All I could do was be with her and comfort her up to the end. There are just some things you cannot prepare for.

Since that time, I have reconnected with a high school sweetheart, (we will be getting married in September), and her 9 year old grandson lives with us, (I believe he was placed in my life to teach me patience... a commodity in which I find myself in short supply). I prep for them and I do what I can.

As a human, that's all you can do... your best.


----------



## dustinglodney

I'm reading one second after now. That's why I'm here. Hahahaahtha Ka for the advice.


----------



## dustinglodney

I'm reading one second after now. That's the reason I'm here.


----------



## zracer7

dustinglodney said:


> I'm reading one second after now. That's the reason I'm here.


I came hear worried about economic collapse. And like you I just finished One Second After and now I am rethinking my prepping strategy. Especially since DPRK is postering.


----------



## dustinglodney

I'm only on page 85 and I'm already planning my prep.


----------



## d_saum

It really is amazing what kind of effect that book can have on people. It totally changed my thoughts on how vulnerable we are.


----------



## Cabowabo

zracer7 said:


> I came hear worried about economic collapse. And like you I just finished One Second After and now I am rethinking my prepping strategy. Especially since DPRK is postering.


I thought a economic collapse was more probable when I first started thinking about prepping. But that book changed my outlook on what to have in my house when I build it. :beercheer:

However DPRK isn't what I'm most concerned about. It is doubtful they will do anything. What I consider in this order for a EMP.
1) Solar
2) Iran/N. Korea pulling an attack off like in the book One Second After.
3) Our own country launching them at ourselves.

Theoreticaly speaking if an Economic collapse were to happen, what would be the outcome. Well eventually the country would rebuild, and blame the federal goverment for their stupidity causing the federal goverment to shrink in size. IF they launch EMP's at ourselves the very order to launch will disappear in the after affect of the EMP, hiding the person who gave the order. And they can blame whoever they want. 5 corporations control all the media in the United States, and how many of them have their hooks in goverment or vice verse? all theoretical of course.


----------



## zracer7

I just started "lights out" tonight and I must say that it is far less depressing than "One Second After". Although OSA seems to be more realistic I did find that halfway through I asked myself "would I even want to live through what this guy went through?"


----------



## hiwall

They are many really great stories right here on this web site in the fiction stories section. And of course they are free to read! And contain a wealth of info.


----------



## LincTex

zracer7 said:


> I just started "lights out" tonight and I must say that it is far less depressing than "One Second After". Although OSA seems to be more realistic I did find that halfway through I asked myself "would I even want to live through what this guy went through?"


I thought the idea of a whole gang of cannibals towards the end of OSA is "jumping the shark". It does portray a worst case scenario, though.

I thought a lot of the tactical and defensive knowledge in Lights Out was worth making note of - but they solved their problems far too easily. I did enjoy the reading experience of LO more than OSA.


----------



## dustinglodney

tortminder said:


> One of the hardest things about becoming aware is having to face certain realities. For example, I am diabetic, (controlled with medication) and I have hypertension, (high blood pressure, also controlled by medication). While I have stockpiled what meds I can and I have studied herbal and natural medicine, the hard truth is that if TSHTF I will eventually run out of meds and other treatments that work. Once that happens, I am a prime candidate to become worm food.
> 
> That knowledge does not make me a happy camper, but it doesn't stop me from preparing for what I can to help my loved ones survive a TEOTWAWKI event. If anything, it makes me work harder to make certain they have as much as I can provide even if I am not there to provide it.
> 
> There are hard times in everyone's life. Three years ago I lost my wife of 28 years to pancreatic cancer. There was nothing I could do to stop the inexorable march of the disease nor could I do much to ease the fear and pain she experienced. All I could do was be with her and comfort her up to the end. There are just some things you cannot prepare for.
> 
> Since that time, I have reconnected with a high school sweetheart, (we will be getting married in September), and her 9 year old grandson lives with us, (I believe he was placed in my life to teach me patience... a commodity in which I find myself in short supply). I prep for them and I do what I can.
> 
> As a human, that's all you can do... your best.


I'm sorry for your loss. I'm happy for you
Reconnecting with a long list sweetheart. That's a nice story. You may want to look into online meds. I get my high cholesterol meds from express scripts. They send me a three month supply and its cheaper then I one month supply from CVS. If you "lose" your meds they will send you another three month supply.


----------



## dustinglodney

Country Living said:


> The person I answered was new to prepping. If you tell a beginner that's how to prep, you'll scare them off because they will be so overwhelmed they'll be incapable of making rational decisions. It's best to start with smaller steps until they get their footing and then they can learn to run.
> 
> I'm against taking out loans against retirement plans - this is my personal opinion. The poster I was answering was obviously a younger person and, if they took out monies from their 401K funds, they would be subject to the 10% penalty tax in addition to (possibly) increased state and federal tax brackets plus the added pain of the compounded loss of their retirement funds.
> 
> This is going to be one situation where we will simply have to agree to disagree. And that's OK. If we all looked alike, talked alike, and thought alike we'd all be rich, tall, and good looking. Just think how boring that would be.


Yes I am new to prepping and yea it's overwhelming but it's something I need to start doing for my wife and three kids. Taking out a loan to prep I agree is a bit excessive but if you think it may be the end and then you won't have to pay it back then you're the smarter one. I'm going to start off by getting a shelving system together in my garage and start filling
It up.


----------



## zracer7

hiwall said:


> They are many really great stories right here on this web site in the fiction stories section. And of course they are free to read! And contain a wealth of info.


Oh believe me I know... I work nights and Mr Young's stories are freakin awesome to pass the time. Read most of his earlier work and working my way to his most recent. A plethora of information in his stories.


----------

